# clowdy eye



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a female yellow Lab, she is about 4", she has been in a 40 gallon tank with a couple other fish for about a month. Yesturday we caught a Nitrate spike, it was bright purple, we added waste control, and are going to check the water again tomorrow. I am almost wondering if her eye got bit, by the male livingstone as he is very protective of the female livingstone. 

The lab has what looks like a pocket of skin around her eye, like a bubble.. its not the same as pop eye, because the eye is still in its place, its like an infection around the eye maybe. I havn't been able to get a clear picture, does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Aaron (Apr 21, 2010)

I would be doing a water change.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

did about 20% yesturday, and added waste control, figured it would drop the amount of ammonia in the water, it did work, but the eye is still the same, I didn't expect it to cure up over night tho. 

Im wondering if there is any type of medications I should use?


----------

